# Jürgen Moltmann



## jawyman (Jul 28, 2010)

This is a very subjective question, but was he a heretic? Opinions?


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 28, 2010)

not subjective at all


----------



## jawyman (Jul 28, 2010)

My reason for the question is that I just read about Moltmann's view on the Trinity from Robert Letham's book,_The Holy Trinity_, P&R, 2004. I have a friend who is blown in whichever direction the wind blows and I want to explain Moltmann better to him and the fact I found his (Moltmann's) heretical. I am looking to protect my friend from an even more liberal theologian than Barth. Thanks.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is an article on him by a Lutheran theologian, but it is good.

http://www.ctsfw.net/media/pdfs/editorjurgenmoltmann.pdf.


----------



## jawyman (Jul 28, 2010)

James, for whatever reason, this pdf will not open.


----------



## jwright82 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.ctsfw.edu/Page.aspx?pid=490.

Here is the website that I got the PDF from, it is a Lutheran resource for theology online. You will have to scroll down the alphebetical list until you get to someone named Scraer, David P. The title of the paper is "Jurgen Moltmann and His Theology of Hope". It is about 85% down the page, give or take. I hope that helps.

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------

Concordia Theological Seminary - Walther Library - Pro Bono Ecclesiae.

Here is the website that I got the PDF from, it is a Lutheran resource for theology online. You will have to scroll down the alphebetical list until you get to someone named Scraer, David P. The title of the paper is "Jurgen Moltmann and His Theology of Hope". It is about 85% down the page, give or take. I hope that helps.


----------

